# Finally: TWO Doelings!!!!!!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Fresca was at 147 days today and she wasn't in labor. But then BAM, she was and she delivered two large, gorgeous Nigerian DOES! In 11 years of breeding this is only our 2nd litter with 2 does. We are over the moon! No names yet. So I'm calling them Thing 1 (frosted ears) and Thing 2. Babies and Mama are all doing great!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! They are adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations! They are cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you and Fresca, those are lovely little ladies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are soooo beautiful. Congratulations. How about Moca and peanut butter brittle?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute. 

How is the hunched up kid?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! I am so glad for you!
They are very cute! 🥰


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter named the does Groovy Grunder's Valencia (frosted ears and white spot on her side) and Groovy Grunder's Cara Cara (plain buckskin). They are both super healthy and doing great! And Fresca is giving 3 cups of milk per milking at 3 days fresh! And she's a first freshener!!!!!!! I can't wait to see how she does at the show this Memorial weekend!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats, they are cute.
> 
> How is the hunched up kid?


She's fine. I think she was just hunched because she was still working on getting her legs under her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Tanya said:


> They are soooo beautiful. Congratulations. How about Moca and peanut butter brittle?


Love the names! But my daughter liked the orange theme!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love it too. Gòod luck at the show and congratulations on 2 healthy babues.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh they are so precious! Bitty little things!! Love the names!


----------

